# 2008 Audi A3 replace master window switch



## haroldbeaver (May 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I need help. The driver side master window switch doesn't work properly. All buttons work except the driver side window button. When I push it up and/or down, window doesn't goes up and down. that particular switch lost the "click". So I purchased a new master switch. Now, I don't know how to replace it. Do I need to take the whole door panel out or there is a more simple way to do it? Please help. Thank you all!!!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, the entire door panel must come off for you to replace the window switches. Fear not for it's not _that_ difficult. 

Check out this DIY: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2689982

Good luck!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

agree with dg7...it looks worse than it is. I've replaced all my window switches and its not that bad. Just doing the one side should take about 30-45 minutes start to finish. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Get all the switches with the aluminum finish on the tips. bks-tuning.com


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Get all the switches with the aluminum finish on the tips. bks-tuning.com


^^^^ what he said


----------



## haroldbeaver (May 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Thank you for info. I will try to do that this weekend. 

If you have more pix, can you post it.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

There are lots of tips/pics/etc buried in this thread, on how to replace the window switches- check out page 7.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5242437-Famiry-window-switch-purchase!!-Cheeeap/page7


----------



## rm3 (May 30, 2013)

Did mine a few days ago and took me no more than 15-20 min... flat tip and a rag to pry the panel after removing a few T20's


----------



## haroldbeaver (May 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My husband did it!!!! YAHHHHHH!!! 

The whole panel and the arm rest has to come off. 

Thank you for all of youuuuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## haroldbeaver (May 29, 2013)

My window is ALIVE!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

